# Road conditions



## NJBiker72

How bad are roads right now. Figure lots of pot holes but I am dying to get out today. Just wanting to get one ride in before the next vortex.


----------



## Ryder's

Up here Sussex Co. they aren't too bad. I managed 3hrs saddle time this morning outwards the Stillwater, Blairstown Freedon area and the only real issues were piles of sand and grit at the intersections. The shoulders are a bit narrow though.


----------



## NJBiker72

Agree. I got out there. A few roads were bad but really most were fine. Some you could not avoid the water. Should have worn shoe covers and put the fender on the bike, but glad I got out. Put in 50 miles. Who knows when I will get to do that again.


----------



## Buckwheat987

Went out today for 26 miles. Potholes in Middletown area were really bad. Rt 36 was OK....went to Sea Bright and that wasn't too bad.


----------



## DrSmile

Way to dangerous here in the Montclair area. Everyone is out driving and because of the snow piles you basically can't help but ride in the center of the lane. I went for a nice walk instead.


----------



## robnj

Still too dangerous for me. The piles of snow at intersection and lack of shoukders makes me leery of drivers. I don't want to be not seen and run into. So tempting though with the temps in the 50s.


----------



## NJBiker72

robnj said:


> Still too dangerous for me. The piles of snow at intersection and lack of shoukders makes me leery of drivers. I don't want to be not seen and run into. So tempting though with the temps in the 50s.


Wife said I was crazy but still went. Even if a little cooler, probably better today, but I have to watch the kids.


----------



## AlanE

I rode about 45 miles yesterday and another 40 today, mostly north Hunterdon & south Warren county. The roads were surprisingly in good shape. Very few potholes or chewed up pavement. And there was hardly any traffic, so they were easy to circumvent. Some wet spots, which was to be expected given all the melting snow. And some of the roads had a lot of residual gravel accumulated on the shoulder, so I was forced to ride out in the traffic lane. But all things considered, it was great to get out & ride.


----------



## DaveG

NJBiker72 said:


> How bad are roads right now. Figure lots of pot holes but I am dying to get out today. Just wanting to get one ride in before the next vortex.


Here in Burlington County most larger roads are OK but there are areas where the potholes have gotten extremely bad and with water in them there is no way to judge how deep they are. I altered my normal route yesterday to avoid some of the worst areas. Just getting was enough to keep me going through the next Polar Vortex incursion


----------



## Trek_5200

Tons of pot holes everywhere. And i hope they fix them soon before someone gets hurt. A cyclist cut me off today nearly pushing into a crater not far from the Jersey side of the G.W. But for now, I am grateful that we had a day of 50+ degree weather and was able to ride in shorts and without booties or gloves.


----------



## ridingred

Rode across Bergen County from northwest to east thru Tappan, NY to Piermont and Nyack. Roads are pretty bad. Saw one of the deepest potholes ever on Hillsdale Ave in Hillsdale. Wet and sloppy but great to get out. Took a while to clean my bike but, again, it was worth the effort. Warm weather and dry, clear roads can't come soon enough.


----------



## robdamanii

Only got in 20 due to a busted spoke, but the roads seem like they've been shelled. Huge holes all over the place, gravel, sand, salt, etc. 

Roads are still pretty narrow too.


----------



## thegock

Got in 41 and 31 miles on the weekend from Watchung Res out to Liberty Corner. The roads in and near town centers were the worst. Random snow/holes/gravel elsewhere. Conditions were a little better than I expected, but dangerously narrow roads in some places.


----------



## tednugent

gotta retape the cross wheels... before I hop on the bike again.... big volume (than road) will have to do.


----------



## DrSmile

thegock said:


> Got in 41 and 31 miles on the weekend from Watchung Res out to Liberty Corner. The roads in and near town centers were the worst. Random snow/holes/gravel elsewhere. Conditions were a little better than I expected, but dangerously narrow roads in some places.


Did you ride on long hill road? I'm hoping all that new pavement isn't ruined!


----------



## NJPhil

I was out this weekend and the roads I was on were not too bad. I went through the Watchung Reservation, Summit, Great Swamp, out through Basking Ridge and Bernards Twp. and thought the roads were in decent shape. There was a lot of ice and slush early through the swamp, but the main roads were good to go.


----------



## NJBiker72

Personally thought Burnt Mills and Glenside (from South to the Reservation) were the 2 worst I encountered.


----------



## merckxman

Western Morris, north Hunterdon this past weekend: Some road sections were fine, others were terrible. I think the township crews are going to wait on fixing the backroads until the weather improves; I've only seen a little bit of work being done and that is on main roads. There is one section of 513 into Califon that is like a minefield; no attempt to repair, only sign that says 20mph.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Most recent adventures: Great Swamp, Long Hill Twnsp, Liberty Corner, FHills, Rockaway Rd., Harding, B Ridge,Madison, Livingston area. Where there were existing bad patches are now terrible with holes and gravel, (White Bridge...) Areas that were fresh and in good shape stayed ok. Have only been out alone, riding with a group would be a lot of hand signals and calling out. Be careful.


----------



## AlanE

They just recently repaved 513 in the Califon area. It's falling apart already?


----------



## tednugent

I was driving through Ledgewood Mall yesterday (to pick up pants from Men's Warehouse).... I think the boy scout camp at Allamuchy is smoother.


----------



## Rob T

DrSmile said:


> Way to dangerous here in the Montclair area. Everyone is out driving and because of the snow piles you basically can't help but ride in the center of the lane. I went for a nice walk instead.



Did a ride Sunday in this area and the roads where worse than I had expected. Never have seen it this bad. In areas where the roads were dug up so bad I thought I could smell the oil from the asphalt. It was kind of strange.


----------



## merckxman

It's a section between the old River Styx and Mellicks, westbound (oddly the eastbound is ok). The entire lane is torn up. 





AlanE said:


> They just recently repaved 513 in the Califon area. It's falling apart already?


----------



## thegock

DrSmile said:


> Did you ride on long hill road? I'm hoping all that new pavement isn't ruined!



Missed Long Hill so I don't know...


----------



## SauronHimself

This winter has pillaged and plundered all of Saratoga and Albany counties. Pot holes and ruts are everywhere. Even riding my mountain bike on the roads is giving me second thoughts.


----------



## HeavyMetaLance

Out here in Hunterdon County NJ, we've got the potholes too. 
But there is also LOTS of gravel too. They were spreading that on the roads those days when they ran out of salt.


----------



## NJBiker72

HeavyMetaLance said:


> Out here in Hunterdon County NJ, we've got the potholes too.
> But there is also LOTS of gravel too. They were spreading that on the roads those days when they ran out of salt.


If that keeps up for another 3 weeks, Hell will be well named. 

Kinda glad it did not fit the schedule this year. Still ski season.


----------



## robnj

Its only going to get worse. When the ground thaws, then the ice melts, leaves voids in the earth and rain will wash out the holes. This is just the tip of the iceberg I feel. 
I work in the auto industry and our dealers in NY are staffing 4 and 5 guys just doing tires/rims all day long. Maybe good a good time to buy stock in a tire company.


----------



## AlanE

robnj said:


> Maybe good a good time to buy stock in a tire company.


Goodyear tire up 20% since December.


----------



## SauronHimself

HeavyMetaLance said:


> Out here in Hunterdon County NJ, we've got the potholes too.
> But there is also LOTS of gravel too. They were spreading that on the roads those days when they ran out of salt.


I grew up in Kingwood Township, and we used ashes/cinders all the time vice salt because the township couldn't afford it. Subsequently, the township laid down a lot of chip seal pavement because it was a lot cheaper than good asphalt, and the only advantage that gave us was fewer potholes after the winter.


----------



## AlanE

NJBiker72 said:


> If that keeps up for another 3 weeks, Hell will be well named.
> 
> Kinda glad it did not fit the schedule this year. Still ski season.


Here's a preview of HOH-2014
Hilltop Bicycles sponsorship video of Hell of Hunterdon 2014 - YouTube


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> Here's a preview of HOH-2014
> Hilltop Bicycles sponsorship video of Hell of Hunterdon 2014 - YouTube


They posted it on their page. Great video. Almost makes me want to do it again. Almost. 

I think most of the group rides are getting gravel oriented. Personally enjoying skiing too much to focus on that intense of a ride this early.


----------



## stoked

I rode last Sat from Jersey City to Nyack and back, my only 2nd ride for the year. Crap I am out of shape and 10 lbs fat. :mad2: Roads were decent with some potholes but you always have to be on your guard. Lots of salt still on shoulder everywhere.


----------



## DrSmile

AlanE said:


> Here's a preview of HOH-2014
> Hilltop Bicycles sponsorship video of Hell of Hunterdon 2014 - YouTube


That dude needs fenders!


----------



## Trek_5200

stoked said:


> I rode last Sat from Jersey City to Nyack and back, my only 2nd ride for the year. Crap I am out of shape and 10 lbs fat. :mad2: Roads were decent with some potholes but you always have to be on your guard. Lots of salt still on shoulder everywhere.


First year ever I rode throught the winter. Was a struggle at times, but sure feels good to be in fighting shape.


----------



## Social Climber

Westchester County has lot of potholes, one needs to pay close attention. On the bright side I have seen road crews out filling holes.


----------



## mtrac

stoked said:


> I rode last Sat from Jersey City to Nyack and back, my only 2nd ride for the year. Roads were decent with some potholes but you always have to be on your guard. Lots of salt still on shoulder everywhere.


Generally, how is 9W? I want to get out tomorrow for the first time since November. Probably just going from GWB to Piermont, if that far.


----------



## stoked

mtrac said:


> Generally, how is 9W? I want to get out tomorrow for the first time since November. Probably just going from GWB to Piermont, if that far.


9W is in good shape overall. Just lot of salt and and melting snow which makes it a hassle after the ride to clean the bike for an hour. 

Some potholes here and there but if you end up in one of those crater size ones by accident then you might wake up in ER. They are easy to dodge if you are paying attention and not that bad in terms of numbers. I wanted to take river road under GWB all the way to North but had to bail after 2nd boat basin not because gates were locked but it was just ice/snow after that on the road. Climbed up to E. Palisades Ave and continued North on 9W.


----------



## Trek_5200

stoked said:


> 9W is in good shape overall. Just lot of salt and and melting snow which makes it a hassle after the ride to clean the bike for an hour.
> 
> Some potholes here and there but if you end up in one of those crater size ones by accident then you might wake up in ER. They are easy to dodge if you are paying attention and not that bad in terms of numbers. I wanted to take river road under GWB all the way to North but had to bail after 2nd boat basin not because gates were locked but it was just ice/snow after that on the road. Climbed up to E. Palisades Ave and continued North on 9W.


Snow is mostly gone, but there's a fair amount of loose gravel and broken up stones, which makes for flats. The weather is certainly turning. From here on, more good days than bad.


----------



## mtrac

Thanks for the report. Made it out today for a fairly short ride, not even to the NY border. It was a nice day and there were lots of bikes. I saw a couple of people changing flats, but main thing was the gravel, water, and salt. My bike and clothes are filthy.

Going to shoot for Rockland Lake next week.


----------



## robdamanii

After riding today in northern Hunterdon, it's full of holes and gravel. Nasty conditions.


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> After riding today in northern Hunterdon, it's full of holes and gravel. Nasty conditions.


Is that not normal? ,)

Somerset and Western Union were pretty good today.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> Is that not normal? ,)
> 
> Somerset and Western Union were pretty good today.


Mmmm, yes. I should say this is nastier than normal.


----------



## AlanE

I guess it depends on what roads you're on. I rode from Hunterdon to Somerset county yesterday, thru Califon, Potterville, Gladstone & Far Hills. It seemed like the further east I went, the worse the roads became. But nothing really terrible.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> I guess it depends on what roads you're on. I rode from Hunterdon to Somerset county yesterday, thru Califon, Potterville, Gladstone & Far Hills. It seemed like the further east I went, the worse the roads became. But nothing really terrible.


We never made it out to Pottersville, well most of us and the two that did took the dirt roads. Turned at Coco Luxe and headed back over Jacob's Ladder. Roads were same as always really. Seemed better than two weeks ago actually, maybe that was just less run off.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> We never made it out to Pottersville, well most of us and the two that did took the dirt roads. Turned at Coco Luxe and headed back over Jacob's Ladder. Roads were same as always really. Seemed better than two weeks ago actually, maybe that was just less run off.


Jacob's Ladder?


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> Jacob's Ladder?


Pennbrook Road off of Lake. Nickname is from the flat then steep repeating sequence. Supposedly used to be far worse than it is now. Still a good stretch. As one of the guy's yesterday put it, natural intervals.


----------



## AlanE

aka: Staiway to Heaven

Strava Segment | Stairway to Heaven (Pennbrook climb)

This time of year, you can catch a glimpse of the Manhattan skyline when you're about halfway up the climb.


----------



## merckxman

A guy, cycling, was killed descending it a couple of years ago, flew off the road. 



AlanE said:


> aka: Staiway to Heaven
> 
> Strava Segment | Stairway to Heaven (Pennbrook climb)
> 
> This time of year, you can catch a glimpse of the Manhattan skyline when you're about halfway up the climb.


----------



## NJBiker72

merckxman said:


> A guy, cycling, was killed descending it a couple of years ago, flew off the road.


I thought he crossed the midway point and ran into a truck? Could be a second. 

Would be a dangerous descent but there are a few of those around. Went down one of the Johnston offshoots Saturday which was a little scary when combining narrow blind turns and melting ice. 

Another nice skyline view though.


----------



## Trek_5200

stoked said:


> 9W is in good shape overall. Just lot of salt and and melting snow which makes it a hassle after the ride to clean the bike for an hour.
> 
> Some potholes here and there but if you end up in one of those crater size ones by accident then you might wake up in ER. They are easy to dodge if you are paying attention and not that bad in terms of numbers. I wanted to take river road under GWB all the way to North but had to bail after 2nd boat basin not because gates were locked but it was just ice/snow after that on the road. Climbed up to E. Palisades Ave and continued North on 9W.


Well 9W is definitely looking better, but early in the a.m there is some ice off to the sides, and way too much gravel toward the sides, so you have to ride in a little, which of course invites the cops telling you to ride to the side. heard a cop gave a very expensive to a ticket to a cyclist avoiding some snow last week


----------



## AlanE

NJBiker72 said:


> I thought he crossed the midway point and ran into a truck? Could be a second.
> 
> Would be a dangerous descent but there are a few of those around. Went down one of the Johnston offshoots Saturday which was a little scary when combining narrow blind turns and melting ice.
> 
> Another nice skyline view though.


Yes, that's what happened as I recall. 

+1 on the views from Johnson


----------



## sixgears

Is this the same place called "Jacob's Ladder" ?


----------



## NJBiker72

sixgears said:


> Is this the same place called "Jacob's Ladder" ?


Is what? Pennbrook Road off of Lake. Tons of Strava Segments. One is called Jacob's Ladder. But it refers to the interval like nature of the road. 
To get there, head east on Willow from Coco Luxe (little bake shop with dozens of cyclists on weekends). Make a right on Lake (beautiful road). Take Lake nearly all the way down to 202. Then make a left on Pennbrook. Follow it to Mountain Top. A few good sites along the way. Spectacular houses and a little bit of Wierd NJ.


----------



## jmoryl

Wouldn't it be wrong for a cop to give a ticket to a cyclist trying to avoid ice/snow? Not that they wouldn't, but don't most laws say something like "a cyclist is supposed to keep as far right as is safe"? And avoiding ice/snow/potholes would all be considered proper safe riding, at least to me.


----------



## DrSmile

jmoryl said:


> Wouldn't it be wrong for a cop to give a ticket to a cyclist trying to avoid ice/snow? Not that they wouldn't, but don't most laws say something like "a cyclist is supposed to keep as far right as is safe"? And avoiding ice/snow/potholes would all be considered proper safe riding, at least to me.


The actual NJ law:

39:4-14.2, 39:4-10.11 Operating Regulations.
Every person riding a bicycle on a roadway shall ride as near to the right roadside as practicable exercising due care when passing a standing vehicle or one proceeding in the same direction. A bicyclist may move left under any of the following conditions: 1) To make a left turn from a left turn lane or pocket; 2) To avoid debris, drains, or other hazardous conditions on the right; 3) To pass a slower moving vehicle; 4) To occupy any available lane when traveling at the same speed as other traffic; 5) To travel no more than two abreast when traffic is not impeded, but otherwise ride in single file. Every person riding a bicycle shall ride in the same direction as vehicular traffic.


----------



## eugenetsang

Rode up Henry Hudson Drive onto 9W on Saturday (absolutely wonderful, despite some killer wind gusts). Roads were decent 8/10. But while riding north on HHD, there lots of large softball size rocks in the middle of the road. Seems like someone deliberately placed them in the way of cyclists. Other than that, roads were good.


----------



## Trek_5200

eugenetsang said:


> Rode up Henry Hudson Drive onto 9W on Saturday (absolutely wonderful, despite some killer wind gusts). Roads were decent 8/10. But while riding north on HHD, there lots of large softball size rocks in the middle of the road. Seems like someone deliberately placed them in the way of cyclists. Other than that, roads were good.


Nice to see the now finally melted. The northern half approaching the Alpine station was not passable due to ice for weeks. As far as the rock, Henry Hudson Drive(aka River Road) is only seasonally open and not maintained during the winter. The rocks are the result of errosion from the Palisades up top. This winter was particularly harh with the freezing and snow and more rocks than usual broke off and rolled onto the road. There's usually some issue every winter with falling rocks or trees limb, but this was the worst I can ever remember seeing it. Road re-open in April, I'm sure they'll have it ready by then, they always do.


----------



## robnj

*Watch for road grit*

Making a tight right from still hollow rd onto rockaway river road, looking for cars and failed to see the pile of road grit. Next thing I know I am on the ground. Landed on my shoulder and knee, jammed my thumb when the bars spun around. Lucky I was using my old MTB and not my new. But even with 26" city bike tires, still no match for that fine loose stuff.


----------



## robdamanii

robnj said:


> Making a tight right from still hollow rd onto rockaway river road, looking for cars and failed to see the pile of road grit. Next thing I know I am on the ground. Landed on my shoulder and knee, jammed my thumb when the bars spun around. Lucky I was using my old MTB and not my new. But even with 26" city bike tires, still no match for that fine loose stuff.


I rode past that yesterday, noted the huge pile of gravel in the bend. Even after the wicked rain we had last week, it's pretty gritty out there.


----------



## Trek_5200

robnj said:


> Making a tight right from still hollow rd onto rockaway river road, looking for cars and failed to see the pile of road grit. Next thing I know I am on the ground. Landed on my shoulder and knee, jammed my thumb when the bars spun around. Lucky I was using my old MTB and not my new. But even with 26" city bike tires, still no match for that fine loose stuff.


And here I thought I was a woos for avoiding the piles of loose gravel. Rode today, it is getting better out there. Guess we need more rain and crews cleaning the streets.


----------



## DrSmile

For me it seems to be getting worse. The gravel is now piled up on the sides of the roads, where before it was spread out more. I actually took extreme measures this week and mounted 32mm Vittoria Randonneur tires. They may slow me down a bit but the traction increase is tremendous and if I want I can go for a detour on the local MUT or trail. They even worked for a muddy shortcut through South Mountain reservation yesterday.


----------



## NJBiker72

DrSmile said:


> For me it seems to be getting worse. The gravel is now piled up on the sides of the roads, where before it was spread out more. I actually took extreme measures this week and mounted 32mm Vittoria Randonneur tires. They may slow me down a bit but the traction increase is tremendous and if I want I can go for a detour on the local MUT or trail. They even worked for a muddy shortcut through South Mountain reservation yesterday.


Other than chasing the other guys up hills I enjoyed the wet ride I took last Sunday with my old bike Panaracer Pasela 28s. Definitely something to say for the extra traction these days. 

Not saying I plan to do that again anytime soon.


----------



## DrSmile

I knew I should have stayed with the damn Randonneur tires! Switched to road tires 3 weeks back and the rear met it's match today (the road always knows when you have new tires!). Not exactly sure what took it out (went back to look and had my selection of glass, a giant bolt, and several nails), but the tire was cut bad enough that I had to boot it to limp home. Happened in Summit at the Passaic and Kent Place intersection. Clean up your streets Summit!


----------



## mtrac

DrSmile said:


> For me it seems to be getting worse. The gravel is now piled up on the sides of the roads, where before it was spread out more


9W is ridiculous, probably due to the recent rains. Extensive gravel at the top and bottom of slopes. Willow Grove has coarse rock covering the entire road at one location; fortunately, cars have worn tire channels through it. Gate Hill is being resurfaced at the PIP intersection.


----------



## NJBiker72

Out yesterday. Both Lake Road and Layton Road are closed. Getting tough to find places to ride.


----------

